
Show HN: Toby the Tab Manager - rohamg
http://www.gettoby.com/
======
arthurcamara
Hey guys, I'm Arthur and I developed Toby. The motivation behind Toby was
basically to have a UI where I could see all my tabs, organize them, have them
"on my face" and treat them as stickers or cards that I could drag around and
search through. I think that's the user experience that works for me, it's
been helping me a lot and has made me more productive, so I wanted to share
with other people who might benefit from it as well:)

Answering your questions here:

\- About difference between this and bookmarks: well, it all depends on how
you use Toby. I've seen people use it as an actual tabs manager, adding and
deleting tabs after they're done with it; others using it as a personal to do
management board; and others using it as a bookmarking tool. In any case, I
think having that type of UI is the biggest benefit and being able to drag
around brings a totally different user experience, which I personally prefer.
But please let me know how I can improve it even further.

\- About Firefox and Opera: I haven't planned that yet, to be honest, since
it's a fairly new project and I'm gathering everyone's feedback, but it would
certainly be nice to consider that and expand browser support.

\- About syncing: It's actually already under development and almost done. I'd
say I'm 95% done and just need a few tweaks and extra testing before
publishing sync with the new release. Yesterday and today we got thousands of
new people using Toby and excited about it, so I want to make sure I do it
right. I'm sure it's gonna be a super cool new feature.

Thank you guys for trying it out and please let me know if you have any other
feedback, ideas, comments, etc.

------
ebalit
It's really interesting extension and I would love to use it. Is their any
plan to take advantage of the Web Extensions standard to offer this extension
on Firefox and Opera too?

------
mackflavelle
I posted this to Product Hunt today. Even for that typically positive
community, the response was so awesome.

------
wingerlang
Looks nice but what's the difference between this and a folder with bookmarks?

------
fiatjaf
Why it doesn't sync? Uninstalling.

